# Opinions wanted on commutator wear pics.



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

My glass ball is not working today. Do you have pictures?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*Forgot the pics. Here they are!*

This what you can look forward to when you get to my age


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

I do not work with dc motors, so take my answers with a bit of salt and self knowledge. From my little experience with (failed) dc motors : the pictures you are showing indicate hardly any commutator burn in. The area that has touched the brushes are equally high as the area's that did not. 

That is a plus! 

Maybe dust and copper residue between the commutator gaps must be cleaned though, but other than that it looks okay.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

poprock1 said:


> This is my 36V electrodynamics motor. I have checked the Gulf Electro Quip site and according to my interpretation of their sample pictures the comm has bar edge burning, streaking and copper drag. The brushes have S15 error meaning overload and interruption of contact. Could I have some expert interpretation of the pics, please?


Hi pop,

I'm not claiming to be an expert, but have seen a few comms in my day  The pictures don't appear to be as bad as your description above. Clearly the motor has seen a few hours of operation, and some heavy use (overloads likely). It is difficult to tell from a photo if it is a piece of crap on top or a pit. But I don't think your comm is trashed by a long shot.

The overall color of the armature concerns me. It may be wise to have a rebuilder take a look at it, test it for insulation integrity and offer an opinion. And the brush track appears to be too close to or possibly overhung on the bearing end of the comm. 

Kudos to you for finding a comm chart web site and actually doing homework before posting up the question  S15 error on the brush  Had me going there, until I found the web site. http://www.gulfelectroquip.com/technical.php?technicalname=commutator 

Regards,

major


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

major said:


> S15 error on the brush  Had me going there, until I found the web site. http://www.gulfelectroquip.com/technical.php?technicalname=commutator


This is excellent information! ...for everyone. I'm not sure of the process for getting this in the WIKI... but I would like to nominate this... do I hear a second?? Thanks Poprock and Major....


----------

